# Router that appears to reset



## Miscelaneous Gamer (May 25, 2008)

We recently joined up with Bigpond for a slab of 25GB a month, and we were given a 2Wire router. To connect to this router I bought a D-link Wireless G DWA-110 USB Adapter. This set up works nicely and I have one little issue. I've gone through many ways to combat, but I need some advice.

The 2Wire 2701HGV-W router resets itself, but it appears to only occur while playing Team Fortress 2.

I have installed Bandwidth Vista, to monitor the bandwidth on this computer. I know it's not this computer, due to having outgoing and incoming packets sent to/from this computer. When the router resets itself I seem to get approximately 4-8bytes incoming, a drop from the usual 4-8kb/s incoming. But, outgoing sits at it's usual 3kb/s, usuals being what TF2 uses. Downloads are about a rough 40-100kb/s (average 70kb/s) through other programs.

We have three devices connected wirelessly to the router, but I've had this issue when neither of the other two are connected and while they are connected.

Advice request:
Can I prevent the router from needing to reset?
Should I get a better router?


----------



## mrhuggles (May 25, 2008)

this is a very normal thing when it comes to consumer routers, its due to their really really really bad software they run *really bad* like windows ME kinda bad, if you want something that will always work flawlessly, run openWRT, it runs on quite a few different routers now a days, its a linux thing so its hard to use, thats why its important to get a router thats got enough flash space to run openWRT and X-Wrt [X-Wrt is a web gui for openWRT that makes things a whole lot accessable to someone who doesnt know what they are doing, or doesnt like linux etc]

mine is a WRT54G v2.0 [32mb ram 4mb flash] dont go under 4mb flash, dont go under 16mb ram, if you can, more is great, of the current routers the WRT54GL is kind of a rip off, its only got 4mb flash space and 16mb ram, so its only just barely good enough, and youll want room to add packages, openWRT packages are like deb or rpm packages in linux basicly, some good stuff

i strongly suggest avila gateworks routers, they are insanely overpowered, they are solidly real routers with all the things you could ever need, plus you can get one going with a really good wifi card, and a good switch for less than you would pay for a top of the line N consumer router, which would in the end be only half as powerfull, and prolly be crashy every time you actually use it.

my router has never ever crashed, its uptime is a perfect record of how long its been since the power went out, i kinda wanna get it its own UPS so i can have it never crash and get its uptime up to like 10 years, that would be kinda awesome

oh, and if you *really* dont wanna spend any money, those routers crash alot less if you kill off their NAT [by setting a DMZ]
then it should only crash every so often, like it would if it wasnt getting used [cuz mostly its not]


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (May 25, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> this is a very normal thing when it comes to consumer routers, its due to their really really really bad software they run *really bad* like windows ME kinda bad, if you want something that will always work flawlessly, run openWRT, it runs on quite a few different routers now a days, its a linux thing so its hard to use, thats why its important to get a router thats got enough flash space to run openWRT and X-Wrt [X-Wrt is a web gui for openWRT that makes things a whole lot accessable to someone who doesnt know what they are doing, or doesnt like linux etc]
> 
> mine is a WRT54G v2.0 [32mb ram 4mb flash] dont go under 4mb flash, dont go under 16mb ram, if you can, more is great, of the current routers the WRT54GL is kind of a rip off, its only got 4mb flash space and 16mb ram, so its only just barely good enough, and youll want room to add packages, openWRT packages are like deb or rpm packages in linux basicly, some good stuff


I'm not particularly interested in changing it's OS or firmware, so, I dont think this would be the best idea for me. Way too new for the meantime. Perhaps I'll keep this in mind though.



mrhuggles said:


> i strongly suggest avila gateworks routers, they are insanely overpowered, they are solidly real routers with all the things you could ever need, plus you can get one going with a really good wifi card, and a good switch for less than you would pay for a top of the line N consumer router, which would in the end be only half as powerfull, and prolly be crashy every time you actually use it.


Care to supply a link to a good deal?


mrhuggles said:


> my router has never ever crashed, its uptime is a perfect record of how long its been since the power went out, i kinda wanna get it its own UPS so i can have it never crash and get its uptime up to like 10 years, that would be kinda awesome


I've heard of UPS's, but I'm not sure what they are.



mrhuggles said:


> oh, and if you *really* dont wanna spend any money, those routers crash alot less if you kill off their NAT [by setting a DMZ]
> then it should only crash every so often, like it would if it wasnt getting used [cuz mostly its not]


The router has four devices connected to it, my computer, my Wii, a laptop and another computer, I'll have to check their antivirus and firewall before I enable the DMZ for thier devices.
I've got sufficient AV/SW/FW on my machine, and I've enabled DMZ for the machine.

By the way, DMZ is only set individually, so I'm not sure if it's NAT would be off when I do.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 25, 2008)

UPS: battery backup unit

DMZ is a thing where the router gives off all connectivity to a single device, so the single device has to do all the real work of routing packets, meaning the router can nolonger forward any ports, the device with DMZ has to, then if the device is less crashy it can route the packets better, or simply be a server and serve everything so no packet forwarding is nesisary.

http://shop.gateworks.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3

that is cheaper than a WRT54GS v1.0 to 3.0
it would also requre you to buy a WIFI card if you wanted wifi, and a switch for your internal network
oh, and also a case, since its just a board it goes inside a case, they have ones for indoors and outdoors on their website

if only someone made a FAQ for all this stuff


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (May 26, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> UPS: battery backup unit
> 
> DMZ is a thing where the router gives off all connectivity to a single device, so the single device has to do all the real work of routing packets, meaning the router can nolonger forward any ports, the device with DMZ has to, then if the device is less crashy it can route the packets better, or simply be a server and serve everything so no packet forwarding is nesisary.
> 
> ...



Um, that may not be something that would suit us, perhaps it would be better to get a new common relyable Router.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 26, 2008)

they arnt relyable tho  *cries*


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (May 27, 2008)

The router seems to have a few "Attack Detection" settings, should I keep these enabled?

Oh, and it has usb interfaces, should I disable these? Noone's using them...

Oh, and what's this? "Power Setting" = "4"


----------



## mrhuggles (May 27, 2008)

attack detection is usualy not that great of a thing.

yay usb that could be alot of fun, especialy if linux supports that one

as for power setting, im not sure but i think that might have something to do with the wifi :? i tried to look it up but found no relevant info [without firmware revision tho]

some site said that older versions of the firwmare had it only


i was looking through and i noticed that router can only handle a couple hundred connections at once, mine his into the high thousands and even further prolly, i havnt ever had an isp that could fully max it out so far, thats one thing that makes torrents work really well, or especialy if you have alot of users doing stuff at once [what a router is even for lol]


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (May 28, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> attack detection is usualy not that great of a thing.
> 
> yay usb that could be alot of fun, especialy if linux supports that one
> 
> ...



Would disabling these improve relyability?

I reckon power setting could be for power output for the wireless range.

If all else fails I'll get a billion router or something.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 28, 2008)

the only thing you can really do if your dead set on messing up your life with a router that will crash alot is to set a DMZ, kill all port forwards, and let the DMZ forward your ports, thats a huge waste tho since your useing a computer as a router, like with linux installed, so u can forward ports around.... wtf why not just get a router that can run openWRT :?

its the act of routeing packets that crashes the routers, they are coded like windows ME.

./tantrum


----------



## Bundy (May 28, 2008)

I have a 2-wire router with bigpond and it works fine (i.e. no crashes, really good speed performance). I dont think there is anything wrong with the software. I'd say you just have something wrong with your hadware, either the router or further up the line. I suggest you talk with telstra who can test the line and/or replace your router if it's faulty. 

I've no doubt my modem is made as economically as possible but it does a great job. I dont run a DMZ and TF works ok for me. Here are some of my details if they may help

Model : 2701HGV-W
Software: 5.29.113.13
Incoming :21193 kbps
outgoing: 1022 kbps
I have 3 lan and 1 wireless connected, all set up under maximum protection in the firewall. All the other settings are default.
I tried out full stealth mode recently and it works ok(so far)


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (May 28, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> I have a 2-wire router with bigpond and it works fine (i.e. no crashes, really good speed performance). I dont think there is anything wrong with the software. I'd say you just have something wrong with your hadware, either the router or further up the line. I suggest you talk with telstra who can test the line and/or replace your router if it's faulty.
> 
> I've no doubt my modem is made as economically as possible but it does a great job. I dont run a DMZ and TF works ok for me. Here are some of my details if they may help
> 
> ...



tried it with any steam games?


----------



## Bundy (May 29, 2008)

yep - its fine.


----------

